# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  تست نرم افزار WhereAmI

## amirsajjadi

سلام خدمت دوستان
من این نرم افزار رو نوشتم و حالا هم توی فاز تستش هستم. هر کسی از دوستان برنامه نویس وقتشو داره این نرم افزار رو روی گوشیش نصب کنه (سیستم عامل جاوا) و اونو تست و مشکلاتشو بگه ممنون میشن.

ضمنا اگه مشکلی داشت نوع گوشی رو هم بگید تا بتونم مشکلشو حل کنم.
بازم ممنون از دوستان

http://www.amirsajjadi.com
هنگامی که وارد سایت شدید از بخش "*ورود به سامانه ی کنترل موبایل*" که در وسط قرار داره میتونید به سامانه وارد بشید و بعد از قسمت سمت راست میتونید نرم افزار رو دانلود کنید.
نرم افزار "کجا هستم؟" برای مکان یابی و نرم افزار "موبایل من گم شده" مکان یابی موبایل های گم شده
این دو نرم افزار با هم کار میکنند و هر دو را باید با هم نصب کنید

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

با احترام 
لینک کار نمی کنه !

----------


## amirsajjadi

با سلام
از تمام دوستان معذرت می خوام

در بالا توضیحاتش رو اضافه کردم.

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

دوست عزیز آقا امیر سجادی 
هاست شما برای  بعضی از  IP ها قابل رویت نیست!
با احترام به تلاش حضرت عالی لطفا با Admin سایتتون تماس حاصل نمایید.
جهت اطلاع بنده از اینترنت صبا نت استفاده می کنم.
سلامت و موفق باشید.

----------


## amirsajjadi

> دوست عزیز آقا امیر سجادی 
> هاست شما برای بعضی از IP ها قابل رویت نیست!
> با احترام به تلاش حضرت عالی لطفا با Admin سایتتون تماس حاصل نمایید.
> جهت اطلاع بنده از اینترنت صبا نت استفاده می کنم.
> سلامت و موفق باشید.


میشه بگید چه پیغام خطایی میده، تا همون پیغام رو برای ادمین بفرستم.

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

Server not found!

----------


## amirsajjadi

لینک دانلود نرم افزار "کجا هستم؟"
لینک دانلود نرم افزار "موبایل من گم شده"

----------


## مهران رسا

دوست عزیز روی گوشی من که اصلاً اجرا نشد . در واقع اجرا میشه ، یک ارتباط با اینترنت برقرار میکنه و بسته میشه .

----------


## amirsajjadi

> دوست عزیز روی گوشی من که اصلاً اجرا نشد . در واقع اجرا میشه ، یک ارتباط با اینترنت برقرار میکنه و بسته میشه . مدل گوشی : K550


سلام دوست عزیز
ممنون که نرم افزار رو نصب کردید

در واقع شما باید برنامه ی WhereAmI رو اجرا کنید
برنامه ی LostMobile مال وقتیه که موبایل شما گم میشه.
در واقع وقتی موبایل شما گم میشه، شما میتونید از طریق گوشی دیگه ای برنامه ی WhereAmI رو اجرا کنید و از منوی امکانات گزینه ی "موبایل من گم شده" رو اجرا کنید. آنوقت مکان موبایل گم شده ی روی بانک برنامه ثبت میشه و شما میتونید از طریق موبایل دوستتون یا سایت مربوطه مکان موبایلتون رو پیدا کنید.

الان هم مکان شما و کد گوشیتون توی بانک ثبت شده.
شما میتونید به آدرس http://www.whereami.amirsajjadi.com برید و ثبت نام خودتون رو کامل و بعد از اون براحتی میتونید مکان خودتون و دوستانتون رو پیدا کنید

ضمنا شما باید کد گوشیتون رو بدون هیچ گوشه خط تیره و کاراکتر غیرعددی وارد کنید.

عددهای اول و آخر کد گوشی شما که در بانک ثبت شده : 

35255-----126

----------


## مهران رسا

فوق العاده است . آفرین میگم به شما . میتونم بپرسم از چه API ی واسه موقعیت یابی استفاده میکنید ؟

----------


## amirsajjadi

> فوق العاده است . آفرین میگم به شما . میتونم بپرسم از چه API ی واسه موقعیت یابی استفاده میکنید ؟


 ممنون از شما
API نیست بلکه از روی موقعیت آنتن های مخابراتی موقعیت یابی میکنه

یعنی *هر جای دنیا* (نه تنها ایران) که باشید و موبایلتون هم آنتن بده می تونید موقعیت خودتون رو پیدا کنید.

----------


## مهران رسا

> ممنون از شما
> API نیست بلکه از روی موقعیت آنتن های مخابراتی موقعیت یابی میکنه
> 
> یعنی *هر جای دنیا* (نه تنها ایران) که باشید و موبایلتون هم آنتن بده می تونید موقعیت خودتون رو پیدا کنید.


ممکنه یک Reference معرفی کنید ؟

----------


## amirsajjadi

شما میتونید توی اینترنت سرچ کنید Get Cellid in j2me بعد نمونه برنامه هایی رو برای شما میاره که کار اون برنامه ها گرفتن کد آنتن BTS (مخابراتی) است. بعد از این که کد آنتن رو بدست آوردید میتونید اون کد رو در سرویس های رایگانی که توی اینترنت هست وارد کنید و سپس مکان آنتن رو به شما میگه.

انشاالله تا چند وقت دیگه بخش سرویس های رایگان سایتم رو راه اندازی میکنم و یکی از سرویس هایی که قرار دادم برای ایرانیان عزیز همین سرویس است.

----------


## مهران رسا

> سرویس های رایگانی که توی اینترنت هست


ممکنه یک نمونه اش رو معرفی کنید ؟

----------


## amirsajjadi

> ممکنه یک نمونه اش رو معرفی کنید ؟


سایت OpenCellID یک نمونشه ولی من توی برنامم از سرویسی که خودم راه اندازی کردم استفاده کردم و توی اون تمام ایران و کشورهای دیگه رو هم داره.

عرض کردم انشاالله بعد از تست برنامم و تست امنیتی سرویسم اونو در اختیارتون قرار میدم.

----------


## amirsajjadi

دوستان برنامه نویس اگه لطف کنید این نرم افزار رو تست کنید ممنون میشم  :لبخند: 
در مورد سایت "کنترل موبایل" هم اگه نظری دارید بنویسید
ممنون

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

میخواین بدونید حقیقتش چرا اینقدر کم میان نظر میدن؟
یکیش خود من!
چون نمیدونم وقتی برنامه رو نصب میکنم،چه resource هایی از گوشیم در دست شما قرار میگیره.
نمیدونم چقدر از گوشیم پول کم میشه.
نمیدونم ....
اینارو توضیح بدین،حله  :چشمک:

----------


## amirsajjadi

> میخواین بدونید حقیقتش چرا اینقدر کم میان نظر میدن؟
> یکیش خود من!
> چون نمیدونم وقتی برنامه رو نصب میکنم،چه resource هایی از گوشیم در دست شما قرار میگیره.
> نمیدونم چقدر از گوشیم پول کم میشه.
> نمیدونم ....
> اینارو توضیح بدین،حله


سلام دوست عزیز

وقتی برنامه رو شما نصب میکنید و اجرا میکنید فقط IMEI گوشی شما در بانک ثبت میشه اونم به خاطر این است که IMEI گوشیها مانند IP کامپیوترها یکتا هست یعنی کد گوشی شما فقط و فقط مخصوص گوشی شما هست و وقتی که برنامه اجرا میشه به جای اینکه بیاد یوزرنیم و پسورد بگیره برای راحتی کار به صورت خودکار IMEi گوشی شما به سمت سرور پاس داده میشه و عملیات جستجو براساس کد گوشی شما انجام میشه.

نرم افزار به خاطر اینکه از اینترنت برای برقراری ارتباط با سرور استفاده میکنه کمی برای شما هزینه داره ولی ای مقدار خیلی خیلی کم هست. در لیست زیر مقدار بایتهایی که رد و بدل میشه رو آوردم و شما میتونید براساس تعرفه های اپراتورها خودتون حساب کنید:

اجرای نرم افزار برای بار اول (ثبت کو گوشی در بانک) : 287 بایتاجرای نرم افزار (شامل مکان یابی و جستجوی کد گوشی) : 28 بایتمکان یابی و نمایش نقشه : تقریبا 20کیلوبایت (بستگی به این داره کاربر تصویری از خودش رو در بانک ثبت کرده باشه یا خیر)نمایش لیستی از دوستان یا مکان ها : از 0 بایت تا حداکثر 1کیلوبایت (بستگی به رکوردهایی داره که برمیگردونه)پیدا کردن موبایل گم شده : هزینه ی یک اس ام اس فارسی + 10بایت (جستجوی شماره تلفن در بانک)قطب نما و قبله نما : 0بایت (با اینترنت ارتباط برقرار نمیکند)وضعیت آب و هوا : 100 بایت (گرفتن اطلاعات از سرور)اوقات شرعی : 60بایت (گرفتن اطلاعات از سرور)
مثلا با ایرانسل (1 کیلوبایت : ساعات اوج مصرف *7 ریال* و ساعات معمولی* 2 ریال*).

امیدوارم اطلاعات کافی باشه برای اینکه اطمینان پیدا کنید.

----------


## afsar

سلام
من می خواستم WhereAmI را نصب کنم. 
اما هنگام نصب قبل از اتمام مراحل خطای  Authorization Failed داد.
مدل گوشی W950i

با تشکر

----------


## masoud.t123

سلام دوست عزیز.
من برنامه رو نصب کردم. وارد سایت هم شدم.ولی مکان من رو نشون نداد. :لبخند: 
این برنامت چه جوری کار می کنه؟یکم بیشتر توضیح بده.

----------


## amirsajjadi

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> من برنامه رو نصب کردم. وارد سایت هم شدم.ولی مکان من رو نشون نداد.
> این برنامت چه جوری کار می کنه؟یکم بیشتر توضیح بده.


با عرض سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
متاسفانه سرور بانک اطلاعاتی آنتن های مخابراتی نرم افزار برای انجام یکسری عملیات پشتیبان گیری و افزایش فضا تا اطلاع ثانوی قطع است. به محض وصل شدن اون دوستان می تونن از نرم افزار استفاده کنن.

*ممنون از دوست خوبم masoud.t123.*

----------


## amirsajjadi

با سلام خدمت دوستان

سرور بانک اطلاعاتی نرم افزار دوباره راه اندازی شد.
دوستان میتونن از برنامه استفاده کنن.

----------


## amirsajjadi

با تشکر از همه ی دوستانی که در این نظرسنجی شرکت کرده اند
ولی تعداد افرادی که شرکت کردند خیلی کمه  :افسرده:  :متعجب:

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> با تشکر از همه ی دوستانی که در این نظرسنجی شرکت کرده اند
> ولی تعداد افرادی که شرکت کردند خیلی کمه


 جاوای اینجا سوت و کوره.
میخوام یکی از بهترین فروم های جاوای ایران رو بهتون معرفی کنم...
http://forum.gsmaria.com/forum117/

----------


## amirsajjadi

واقعا متاسفم ....

----------

